# PXE boot server 2003



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

So I have been looking to find an answer on how to setup my server2003 machine to be able to pxe boot and install ISO of windows xp and windows 7 over the LAN to various computers. 
I sell used computers and go through 30 PCs a week. Right now majority of my time is spent installing from CDs/DVDs/USB drives. I want to setup my server to be able to handle just that so I do not have to sit there and wait and wait. 
Also, wanted to know if anyone knows how to install windows unattended. 
I just need some guide I can follow through. 

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I've successfully tested using FOG to create and deploy disk images. I used the VM of the product which makes deploying quite easy. This allows you to Backup a computer to an image file, deploy to image file, and run a variety of diagnostics like memtest. All of this runs via PXE. If you had several computers of the same hardware you could build one, image it, then deploy it the others across the network. Just one option.

Take a look here to see more informaiton about it and whether it could do what you need it to do.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks 
I have finally (after almost 2 weeks) figured out and to be honest I am surprised about the WDS under 2008 very easy. Just few things made me confused but i finally got them resolved. I got around 8 images and all of them I use daily and they work fine and load OS with the drivers and other apps. 

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Did you use FOG or windows only? Always nice to see how people sort out their issues. If you could let us know what issues you encountered and how you ultimately got the solution you were looking for.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I used windows 2008 WDS to do all that i needed
i followed this guide for server 2003 WDS 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766320(WS.10).aspx 

http://blogs.technet.com/b/askcore/...vers-for-installs-of-windows-2003-and-xp.aspx

In WDS prepping for image capture can be confusing. 
The reason for is that after you have your vista or 7's boot.wim added. You need to right click that and choose the option "Create or Capture Image" You can rename the image mine was "E520 XP Pro sp3" same for description as well. Under there it will want you to browse for the image file (so to speak) but actually it just wants you to create a folder in remoteinstalls folders "XP Capture Image" and just navigate to that folder and name anything with extension of .wim and it will take it. 
For some reason i (lots of people) think they need a .wim file for xp. There is no .wim file in windows xp source media. That is where you want to save the .wim image when you are capturing it. I hope it makes sense. 

Other issues I was having was that i was unable to capture the image from the client machine. Sysprep was not working out that was one. 
I then made sure that I had the right depoly.cab for windows xp sp3 instead of using from the xp pro sp2. 

Other issue was that I could only save the image to the local drive on the client machine and was not able to access the server while in Winpe GUI. Simple fix of mapping a drive before running the sysprep fixed that. 
other then that i was a very easy but lots of reading. 

I will definitely give fog a try too because I need it for only exclusive image deployment of 7


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you look at the FOG link I provided, it's pretty simple to use and has lot's of functionality. Nothing like being able to pxe boot and run a virus scan, memtest, or HD Diagnostics on the local drive even if the system won't boot from the local drive. I did test it on an extra box I had. I installed windows XP, had it remotely create an image backup, put in a new blank HD, and had the image restored remotely and it all worked. Pretty nice stuff. If you have WOL enabled, even computers that are off can be imaged remotely at night, as you can also schedule the jobs to run.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice actually that would be plus to have AV, HDD diagnostics and WOL sounds awesome. 
I will let you know by this weekend how FOG went


----------

